# New LED Billboards and Building Signs!!!!



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey all, 

Check this link out http://www.microstru.com/Billboards.html I went to a few train shops in Indianapolis yesterday and my last stop was hobbytown usa. I was looking at there layout and noticed an LED billboard and let me say it was awesome. I talked with their train guy and he gave me the website that I listed above for everyone to check out also on there website check out the animated-signs section also. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice! I really like some of those.


----------



## jbmombasa (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Very cool!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I found these on eBay a couple of months back. Interesting...


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

wow, i really like the lighting kits for their structures


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They are nice, but I don't like the price.

I know where there is a real life size one of the bulldozer.
It's on the PA pike. Looks cool in the dark.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The price is why I don't have any of them.  Nice, but not worth the money for what they'd do for the layout.


----------

